# E-Book Readers



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 2, 2011)

So I have the Nook 3g/wifi and its great. I pre-ordered mine and got it in the 2nd shipment on 12/23/09 cutting it awful close as it was my Christmas gift. Quite honestly its my most cherished electronic device. Its currently wearing Decalgirl.com (great site for skins for everything) Starry Night skin. I was tempted to maybe buy the new Nook simple but sometimes newer is not always better. So share your thoughts and e-readers if you got em.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 2, 2011)

My Ds is a good e-reader.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 3, 2011)

I usually just read books on my computer.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 4, 2011)

The Nook Color is one sexy e-Reader. My mom has one and I'd love to have one too. But I'd root it and put on Honeycomb.


----------



## pistone (Jun 4, 2011)

+1 to my 
"the best gadget that you will ever want and that will never have"


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 4, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> +1 to my
> "the best gadget that you will ever want and that will never have"



My mom has the Nook Color. She let me Put Android 2.3.3 Cyanogen Mod 7 on it with full market access, Netflix, Full Video acceleration, all the apps and games in the world, Snes emu, game boy advance emu, nintendo 64 emulator etc etc. The Nook Color is the best E-reader available. I might go pick one up for my self for an epic portable Emulator. (Did I mention that bluetooth can be used to sync a wii remote?)


----------



## pistone (Jun 4, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sir .
now if you excuse now im going to destroy my piggy bank to see how much many did i need to bay that e-book *-*


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 4, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is all you need to see. That is all.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9pOts4OmeE[/youtube]


----------



## pistone (Jun 4, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ...........i can understand what you are trying to tell me.............but im not shore that my sister piggy bank will have the many that i need to bay that thing


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 4, 2011)

Nook color is more of a tablet. That is probably my least wanted device. I prefer my e ink. I don't consider it a book reader at all may as well just read books on my CPU.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 4, 2011)

You can put Android on these things?


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 4, 2011)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> So I have the Nook 3g/wifi and its great. I pre-ordered mine and got it in the 2nd shipment on 12/23/09 cutting it awful close as it was my Christmas gift. Quite honestly its my most cherished electronic device. Its currently wearing Decalgirl.com (great site for skins for everything) Starry Night skin. I was tempted to maybe buy the new Nook simple but sometimes newer is not always better. So share your thoughts and e-readers if you got em.


I love the skin it looks wicked. Like KirbyBoy I use my DS (DSi XL) as an E-book reader. I was looking at the Kindle but when I weighed up the pros and cons I realised I was better off upgrading to a DSi XL (I already had a DS lite) even though with a new flash cart and case etc it cost nearly double what the Kindle would have cost me. I don't think the Nook is available over here (Europe).
What book formats can it handle?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 4, 2011)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> You can put Android on these things?


The Nook Color's OS *is* Android. Always has been. It's just covered up by the Nook UI.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 4, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Rogue_Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a program called calibre with that you can format any type of format to your book reader. Its great. Skin came from Decalgirl.com they make skins for everything and have a huge selection. They are really high quality skins. If you like them on facebook or twitter they generally have deals.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

One of my friends has a Nook Color with all the bells and whistles hacked in. It's a fun little device. Shame they won't let me attempt to put any emulators on it (they continuously gripe about how it can't natively play .gba or .snes files, however)... But everything else? Awesome. They've got Angry Birds on it and play it religiously, almost.

I've never been allowed to borrow it, but I've used it at their house and it's a really nice system overall.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 4, 2011)

If I want to play games id use a gaming system. I wouldn't buy a book reader for the games it can play.


----------



## Aeladya (Jun 18, 2011)

I use my iPhone and my DSi.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 18, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> I don't think the Nook is available over here (Europe).



It is, but protective cases etc are only available in the US.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 18, 2011)

I never read an E-Book.


----------

